# écran s'éteint en cours d'utilisation



## noriii (17 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Récemment, j'ai pu acquérir d'un ami son powermac G4, l'appareil fonctionne nickel excepté ce petit détail qui gâche tout : l'écran s'éteint (ou se met en veille) sans prévenir en cours d'utilisation. Rien n'y fait pour le relancer, mise à part débrancher et brancher la prise de la tour. Le problème revient à chaque fois.

J'ai ammené la tour chez un réparateur, il pensait que cétait une histoire de pile, mais non me dit-il au final. Il a remplacé la pile devant nous, mais là, même la tour ne démarrait plus. Il est fort possible que le monsieur n'en avait rien à faire, et même que la pile nétait pas adpaté selon moi...

Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Juillet 2010)

un problème sur la carte graphique semble plus logique... Le PMG4 à il me semble deux sorties vidéo as-tu essayer les deux.

Autre question l'écran, peut aussi être en cause, il te faudrait en essayer un autre


----------

